

In defense of the Non-Techie - Janice
http://singapore.startupweekend.org/2011/06/04/non-technical-founders-are-makers-too/

======
aorshan
I absolutely agree with what they said here. Non-techies are, in my opinion,
essential to any tech startup. They provide a lot of insight and perspective
that a techie might not have. They see the world in a very different way and
can provide ideas we might have never thought of. Not to mention they will
most likely be better at sales and marketing than any of us. However, the
ultimate resource they can provide is time. Since they cannot sit down and
code the product, they can spend their time working to build buzz and find
customers so that when it is launch time you already have a customer base
lined up. At the very least they are a way to see if your brilliant product
can be used by a normal person.

~~~
Janice
Despite my non-techie status, I'm not willing to argue that non-techies are
critical to the success of any start-up endeavor. In my mind, it's a
(relatively) simple matter of identifying what expertise is required for
product launch and harvesting those skills sets regardless of the packaging.

What I am willing to argue is whether the non-techie derision is necessary.
And even more important, productive.

------
Janice
I'd love to see an attitude of mutual respect in this forum. If someone adds
value, they add value. Shouldn't matter the label.

